# Utilità di alcune flag

## paraw

Ciao a tutti! Volevo porvi una domada. Ho notato che di default alcune use flag sono attive e se uno non le vuole le deve disabilitare manualmente. Con alcune così ho fatto, in quanto ero sicuro che le si poteva togliere senza problemi (e infatti va tutto bene); ma ce ne sono altre su cui non sono sicuro. Precisamente sono berkdb, java, libwww, motif e nas. Le posso eliminare? Se le tolgo cosa succede precisamente?

Thx!

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma che domanda è? dipende ovviamente dal pacchetto e dall'uso che ne devi fare

----------

## paraw

Ma che risposta è? Ovviamente non intendevo per un pacchetto specifico, ma system-wide. Sono attive di default nel make.defaults. Volevo sapere se le rimuovo mettendoci un meno (-) all'interno del make.conf quali sono le conseguenze. Cioè, cosa fanno, a quali pacchetti portano giovamento e in che modo.

Thx again.

----------

## .:chrome:.

non penso sia una buona idea far sparire delle flag del profilo generale. potresti trovarti con il sistema non funzionante (è per quello che non avevo capito cosa volevi dire, prima)

esiste la flag "minimal", disponibile per tutti e soli i pacchetti che possono essere ristretti fino all'osso. io userei quella, al tuo posto. in questo modo dei sicuro di non eliminare supporti necessari al funzionamento di base

----------

## Ic3M4n

ecco... un consigiglio alternativo... piuttosto ammettilo che non lo sai   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

con chi ce l'hai? con me o con lui?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

con te!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## paraw

Uhm... non sono proprio sicuro (e infatti per questo chiedevo...  :Very Happy:  ), ma per esempio bitmap-fonts, eds, emboss, fortran, gnome, gtreamer, gtk, gtk2, lzw, lzw-tiff, truetype-fonts, type1-fonts, usb, userlocales e xpm e ho tutte eliminate e va tutto bene. Solo che su quelle che ho scritto non sono sicuro... tu che ne dici?

----------

## gutter

A parte il consiglio di k.gothmog, suggerirei di leggere la descrizione di ciascuna USE e se non soddisfa i requisiti del tuo toglila pure. Ad esempio, se il tuo sistema non ha X togli pure gtk e gtk2.

----------

## paraw

Be'... le descrizioni le ho lette, ma non mi hanno aiutato molto. Il mio sistema ha X, ma anche senza gtk e gtk2 gira bene (mica è strano?). Il fatto è che non so se alcune cose servono oppure no. Ad esempio, Berkeley DB, da chi è usato (intendo da quale pacchetto)? In quale caso posso togliere tale supporto? La flag java, serve se si vuole programmare in java (e allora non mi serve) oppure serve anche per far girare un java runtime environment (nel senso, un JRE gira se gli tolgo la flag)? Libwww a che serve? Browser e applicazioni web continuano a funzionare se tolgo questa flag? Motif (questo davvero non lo immagino)? E nas (idem)?

----------

## Ic3M4n

posso dirti che molti programmi hanno la possibilità di avere la grafica scritta con programmi differenti. se tu non utilizzi gnome ma kde probabilmente non ti interesserà compilare il supporto per (faccio un esempio) openoffice con la flag gnome attivata. quindi non ti interesserà nemmeno avere le gtk visto che il 99% dei programmi che utilizzerai saranno con le qt. poi quelli che mi hai detto tu... non so. preferisco non toglierli, nell'incertezza non rischio.

----------

## gutter

 *paraw wrote:*   

> Be'... le descrizioni le ho lette, ma non mi hanno aiutato molto. Il mio sistema ha X, ma anche senza gtk e gtk2 gira bene (mica è strano?). 
> 
> 

 

No magari usi altre lib grafiche   :Very Happy:   Il mio ovviamente era solo un esempio.

 *paraw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il fatto è che non so se alcune cose servono oppure no. Ad esempio, Berkeley DB, da chi è usato (intendo da quale pacchetto)?
> 
> 

 

Prova a disabilitarla e lancia un:

```
# emerge --newuse -Dup world
```

in questo modo vedi chi la usa.

Potrei continuare all'infinito. Il mio consiglio è leggere la descrizione   :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

usetool è un tool molto carino che ti consiglio di scaricare...

Può esserti utile per capire quali pacchetti usano quale useflag

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> con te!  

 

ma che dici? non è vero!

io mi sono sentito di dare l'unico consiglio sensato che poteva ricevere... se te non sei d'accordo di' la tua, no?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

k.gothmod è bruschissimo in questo periodo...   :Wink:  comunque anche secondo me dare un USE="-flagdanoninserire1 -flag2" è meglio che disabilitarle nel make...

----------

## Josuke

```
emerge --newuse -Dup world
```

come detto da gutter...questo mi sembra il consiglio più sensato così sai quello che hai chiesto

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> k.gothmod è bruschissimo in questo periodo...   comunque anche secondo me dare un USE="-flagdanoninserire1 -flag2" è meglio che disabilitarle nel make...

 

ma no... la questione è un'altra.

Gentoo Linux è un sistema estremamente modulare, e cosa includere o meno lo si decide con le USE flag. quello che distingue i diversi sistemi sono i profili di compilazione, che forniscono anche un determinato insieme di flag ereditate. questi profili sono stati progettati con un certo criterio e conoscenza della materia. non mi pare una cosa intelligente mettersi ad eliminare cose a casaccio solo perché si pensa, senza averne la certezza, che non servano.

ripeto che alcuni pacchetti hanno una flag minimal che riduce appunto al minimo indispensabile le inclusioni. questa flag non è però sempre presente: questo vuol dire che non tutti i pacchetti è possibile ridurli all'osso, non trovi?

non sono mie seghe mentali, ma è un dato di fatto: se elimini tutto quanto ti trovi ad avere diversi software che però non dialogano fra loro o che sono azzoppati perché gli è stato indiscriminatamente tolto qualcosa di cui avevano bisogno per funzionare.

dato che esiste la flag minimal, direi di usarla, di metterla nel make.conf e di non stare ad impazzire e a segare pezzi di sistema senza sapere precisamente cosa si sta eliminando.

così facendo l'unica cosa certa è che presto ti troverai con un sistema ingestibile. ci scommetto quello che vuoi

----------

## Ic3M4n

quello che hai detto è vero... l'unica cosa che modifico al mio profilo sono le use che riguardano la grafica, per es... non me ne faccio niente di kde e tutte quelle icone pacioccose che si tira dietro, ovvero le qt. utilizzando gnome preferisco eliminare dai pacchetti quelle cose "inutili" per me cercando di limitare l'occupazione del disco. 

@k.gothmog: quello che ti ho scritto prima era riferito al fatto che lui aveva chiesto cosa facevano quelle flag use. tu gli hai risposto di utilizzare la minimal, da li la mia scherzosa osservazione, ammettilo che non sai cosa apporta la flag berkdb nel sistema!

----------

## randomaze

 *paraw wrote:*   

> Ma che risposta è? Ovviamente non intendevo per un pacchetto specifico, ma system-wide. Sono attive di default nel make.defaults. Volevo sapere se le rimuovo mettendoci un meno (-) all'interno del make.conf quali sono le conseguenze.

 

Rimuovile pure senza problemi.

Basta perdere due minuti per andare a vedere di che USE si tratta per capire che sono semplicemente parte di un "suggerimento default" e non impostazioni da non cambiare a meno di esplosione del sistema.

Giusto per fare un esempio, se togli la USE python quello che non verra installato sono i binding di alcune applicazioni verso python, ma i programmi scritti in tale linguaggio, e anche emerge, contienueranno a funzionare. Per approfondire l'argomenti direi che qui viene trattato meglio di come potrei fare io in una manciata di minuti.

Un appunto:

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma che domanda è?

 

una frase del genere tipicamente puó generare fraintendimenti. Forse sarebbe stato meglio scrivere: "Scusa, non capisco il senso della tua domanda".

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> @k.gothmog: quello che ti ho scritto prima era riferito al fatto che lui aveva chiesto cosa facevano quelle flag use. tu gli hai risposto di utilizzare la minimal, da li la mia scherzosa osservazione, ammettilo che non sai cosa apporta la flag berkdb nel sistema!

 

ti riferisci ai back-end su database berkley? effettivamente non sono amante dei BDB  :Wink: 

@randomaze:

certo che non esplode il sistema. ma rimuovere indiscriminatamente sue componenti pone inesorabilmente delle pesanti limitazioni/alterazioni al suo funzionamento.

torno a sollevare la questione: esiste la flag minimal, ma non su tutti i pacchetti. come mai? evidentemente non tutti possono essere ridotti all'osso senza pregiudicare il corretto funzionamento di tutta la baracca.

è una deduzione sbagliata?

----------

## fctk

io ho messo un bel:

```
USE="-*"
```

nel make.conf, oltre che la USE minimal e le (poche) altre di cui so di avere la necessità a livello di sistema. devo dire che mi ci trovo abbastanza bene, anche se dopo aver ricompilato tutto in questo modo erano sorti alcuni problemi con alcune applicazioni (problemi di USE flags, ovviamente, tutti risolti abilitando determinate USE ma a livello di singoli pacchetti). inutile dire che prima di compiere un passaggio di questo tipo è necessaria una certa esperienza con gentoo e portage...  :Exclamation: 

----------

## thewally

 *fctk wrote:*   

> io ho messo un bel:
> 
> ```
> USE="-*"
> ```
> ...

 

RIIIISCHIOOOO!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque, per conoscere il significato delle flag puoi anche installare gentoolkit e utilizzare il comando euse:

```
euse -i nomedellaflag
```

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> certo che non esplode il sistema. ma rimuovere indiscriminatamente sue componenti pone inesorabilmente delle pesanti limitazioni/alterazioni al suo funzionamento.
> 
> torno a sollevare la questione: esiste la flag minimal, ma non su tutti i pacchetti. come mai? evidentemente non tutti possono essere ridotti all'osso senza pregiudicare il corretto funzionamento di tutta la baracca.
> 
> è una deduzione sbagliata?

 

Non uso tale flag, preferisco continuare a scegliere personalmente quello che voglio. In ogni caso, il corretto funzionamento é preservato dal fatto che le con le use indichi quali componenti opzionali del pacchetto andranno ad essere eliminati.

In parole povere il comando:

```
USE="-gtk -gtk2 -gnome" emerge gnome
```

ti installerá senza nessun problema le Gtk2, gnome e quant'altro.

Invece il comando:

```
USE="-gtk -gtk2 -gnome" emerge mozilla-firefox
```

installerá un fireofox perfettamente funzionante, con l'interfaccia con le gtk ma senza il supporto per l'ambiente gnome.

P.S. Ho valorizzato la variabile USE in quel modo solo a titolo di esempio... le soluzioni migliori restano il make.conf e package,use.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In parole povere il comando:
> 
> Codice:
> 
> USE="-gtk -gtk2 -gnome" emerge gnome
> ...

 

personalmente è una cosa che non farei mai... soprattutto per logica, e comunque ci sono molti pacchetti che senza certe flag use attivate non compilano, se devo passare tutto il tempo a risolvere i motivi per cui gentoo non compila, e quindi ricompilare dei pacchetti n volte per rimettere il supporto per alcuni applicativi, il computer quando lo uso?

----------

## Danilo

Qualunque sia la strada che si sceglie euse rimane sempre un must da usare prima.

A volte (raramente) le use non sono solo consigliate dai profili.

```

mymachine ~ # euse -i build

global use flags (searching: build)

************************************************************

[-    ] build - !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used for creating build images and the first half of bootstrapping.

```

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> personalmente è una cosa che non farei mai... soprattutto per logica, e comunque ci sono molti pacchetti che senza certe flag use attivate non compilano
> 
> 

 

In realtà, volevi dire che ci sono pochi pacchetti che non compilano se elimini qualche use  :Wink: 

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se devo passare tutto il tempo a risolvere i motivi per cui gentoo non compila, e quindi ricompilare dei pacchetti n volte per rimettere il supporto per alcuni applicativi, il computer quando lo uso?

 

Questo è senza dubbio corretto, ma ricordiamoci che le USE servono in generale per abilitare/disabilitare comportamenti opzionali. Quindi in generale un pacchetto dovrebbe compilare senza una particolare USE.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *gutter wrote:*   

> In realtà, volevi dire che ci sono pochi pacchetti che non compilano se elimini qualche use  

 

beh... me ne sono capitati alcuni... poi il molti pochi è una cosa soggettiva. comunque mi è capitato di dover ricompilare alcuni pacchetti per abilitare cose che magari in un primo tempo avevo decretato inutili sul mio sistema.

la seconda parte del mio intervento era riferita in parte al fatto che randomaze ha affermato che anche gnome può essere compilato senza le flag gtk e gnome abilitate. però in questo modo tolgo il supporto gtk ed a gnome in particolare per molte applicazioni che utilizzo in un sistema al 99% gtk like, quindi: che senso ha compilare gnome senza il supporto per gnome e le gtk? si può fare, ok. è una scelta. però è una scelta illogica.

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> personalmente è una cosa che non farei mai... soprattutto per logica, e comunque ci sono molti pacchetti che senza certe flag use attivate non compilano,

 

Ci sono alcuni pacchetti che fanno i difficili quando si prova a compilarli, ma nella maggior parte dei casi dipende dall'insieme del tuo sistema non da loro. Se una use é "obbligatoria" come dici, mi sembra strano che venga resa disponibile come opzionale e non inglobata nelle dipendenze. Certo, capitano alcune situazioni in cui il pacchetto X chiede la libreria Y con una certa use attiva... e il pacchetto Z invece richiede che la use in questione nella libreria Y sia, invece, disattivata. In quel caso, o si rinuncia a uno dei due pacchetti oppure ci si ingegna un poco. 

Tuttavia, anche se "illogico" alcune USE meritano di essere impostate, se non altro per evitare che emergendo un pacchetto questo si trascini come dipendenza l'intero KDE  :Rolling Eyes: 

Personalmente trovo che la bellezza di gentoo sia proprio nelle USE. ma de gustibus.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Tuttavia, anche se "illogico" alcune USE meritano di essere impostate, se non altro per evitare che emergendo un pacchetto questo si trascini come dipendenza l'intero KDE 
> 
> Personalmente trovo che la bellezza di gentoo sia proprio nelle USE. ma de gustibus.

 

ma su questo ti do ragione in pieno... è l'esempio che hai fatto prima che non centrava nulla. quello che hai detto adesso è quello che ho detto per tutto il thread.

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma su questo ti do ragione in pieno... è l'esempio che hai fatto prima che non centrava nulla. quello che hai detto adesso è quello che ho detto per tutto il thread.

 

Scusa ma io che ho detto di diverso   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

Una USE attiva una funzionalità opzionale e come ho detto a rigor di logica un pacchetto dovrebbe compilare con una USE disabilitata. Come sottolineato da randomaze le USE permettono di attivare un supporto opzionale che magari va in conflitto con il supporto attivato da un'altra USE, ma mi pare che anche in questo caso il concetto di base non cambia: supporto opzionale.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *gutter wrote:*   

> ma mi pare che anche in questo caso il concetto di base non cambia: supporto opzionale.

 

ok, io sto solo dicendo che  *randomaze wrote:*   

> USE="-gtk -gtk2 -gnome" emerge gnome 

 questa... per quanto cosa fattibile, mi sembra illogica. come mi sembra illogico compilare software che utilizzerò prevalentemente su gnome senza il supporto per gnome gtk e gtk2. tutto qui.

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, io sto solo dicendo che  *randomaze wrote:*   USE="-gtk -gtk2 -gnome" emerge gnome  questa... per quanto cosa fattibile, mi sembra illogica. come mi sembra illogico compilare software che utilizzerò prevalentemente su gnome senza il supporto per gnome gtk e gtk2. tutto qui.

 

Credo che randomaze volesse solo portare un esempio "estremo" di quanto le USE permettano di configurare le funzionalità offerte da un pacchetto   :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Credo che randomaze volesse solo portare un esempio "estremo" di quanto le USE permettano di configurare le funzionalità offerte da un pacchetto  

 

d'accordo con quello che dice randomaze... però certi ragionamenti mi sembrano davvero estremi. non è l'esempio ad esserlo.

si tratterà sempre di componenti opzionali, ok... ma poi... opzionali in che senso?

se rimuovo determinate flag i software funzionano ugualmente; questo è vero... ma come funzionano? se riduciamo all'osso gnome-2.12 resta un aggeggio più brutto e meno funzionale di windowmaker

continuo a non vedere il senso del post originale. secondo me è solo un buon metodo per distuggere un sistema già mentre lo si sta creando

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> d'accordo con quello che dice randomaze... però certi ragionamenti mi sembrano davvero estremi. non è l'esempio ad esserlo.
> 
> si tratterà sempre di componenti opzionali, ok... ma poi... opzionali in che senso?

 

Opzionali nel senso che se hai -gnome ed emergi un dato applicativo questo verrá compilato senza il supporto a bonobo o altre "gnomate", se possibile. Se non é possibile (ovvero il pacchetto non funzionerebbe senza tale supporto) semplicemente quella use non funzionerá e il tuo pacchetto avrá comunque il suddetto supporto.

in quanto al ridurre "all'osso" tramite USE:

```
emerge -pc gnome

...

 gnome-base/gnome-2.10.2  -accessibility +cdr -dvdr -hal

```

certo ti viene male farlo con le sole USE. Al limite gli dici se hai o meno un masterizzatore o gli elimini l'automount.

Anche a guardare la lista delle dipendenze, tolto evolution e le use relative ai vari formati audio/video dei lettori multimendiali non rimangono poi molte cose (cups, ipv6, dbus e poco altro).

In poche parole. opzionale significa che tramite le USE puoi eliminare cose che comunque non minano le funzionalitá del pacchetto.

----------

## .:chrome:.

non mi riferivo a gnome-base/gnome, ma a tutto l'ambaradan di pacchetti che compongono l'ambiente  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non mi riferivo a gnome-base/gnome, ma a tutto l'ambaradan di pacchetti che compongono l'ambiente 

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Anche a guardare la lista delle dipendenze, tolto evolution e le use relative ai vari formati audio/video dei lettori multimendiali non rimangono poi molte cose (cups, ipv6, dbus e poco altro).

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se rimuovo determinate flag i software funzionano ugualmente; questo è vero... ma come funzionano? se riduciamo all'osso gnome-2.12 resta un aggeggio più brutto e meno funzionale di windowmaker
> 
> 

 

Che problemi ha windowmaker   :Question:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

E' un WM che fa egregiamente il suo lavoro.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Che problemi ha windowmaker   
> 
> E' un WM che fa egregiamente il suo lavoro.

 

infatti non era una critica. lo uso anche io (quando non uso GNOME) e mi piace un sacco. però non si può negare che esteticamente sia bruttino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> infatti non era una critica. lo uso anche io (quando non uso GNOME) e mi piace un sacco. però non si può negare che esteticamente sia bruttino 

 

Punti di vista. Mia mamma dice che sono bellissimo tu hai quacosa da obiettare   :Question:   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Punti di vista. Mia mamma dice che sono bellissimo tu hai quacosa da obiettare    

 

non ti ho mai visto in foto...

----------

## Ic3M4n

il solito flame sui wm...   :Confused: 

tanto lo sanno tutti che gnome è meglio   :Laughing: 

----------

## sorchino

Io sul serverino casalingo (samba, lighttpd a volte, amule e vncserver) ho un bel USE="-* +quellochevoglioio"

Ovviamente non ho avuto nessun problema irrisolvibile (a volte capita di doverne aggiungere qualcuna non prevista, ma è ovvio e non dipende solo dal -*) e la gentoo gira ininterrottamente da 2 anni senza alcun problema.

Per un uso desktop forse non è l'ideale, visto che spesso è più comodo avere una feature in più che una in meno ma per un uso specifico va benone.

----------

## fctk

Laiho, esattamente quello che ho io, solo che il -* l'ho messo su un desktop e ad ogni modo funziona tutto benissimo...

----------

